# Small Baby



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

I am currently 38 weeks pregnant and have attended all midwife and consultant appointmnets and have always measured slightly larger than i should but after my appointment today i am only measuring 36 weeks, i have to go back in 2 weeks to be seen again and have a scan, is this common at this stage for baby to be measuring small or is there something i can do to get it back up to the right measurments

thanks teresa xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We allow 2 weeks measuring bigger or smaller than dates, so I wouldn't be over concerned, keep an eye on movements and if you are concerned, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

thanks emily 

xx


----------

